# Armageddon Turn-Based Strategy Videogame



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

New game coming out this month (11/26), check it out: http://www.slitherine.com/games/warhammer_PC











> ARMAGEDDON MUST NOT BE LOST
> 
> "Armageddon, a world whose name has become a byword for war and destruction on a massive scale…" -Lord Commander Solar Eugenian
> 
> ...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I think the scale is the worst part of these screenshots. Titans should not be only marginally larger than an ork. Hopefully you can edit the scale of units in the editor. Is that something that will make/break the game? No, I suppose not.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Depending on the price armageddon'it


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> Depending on the price armageddon'it


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

venomlust said:


> Is that something that will make/break the game? No, I suppose not.


The game looking like something that came out 10 years ago though? Definitely. 

Seriously, why can't we get a decent looking 40k game? The last one that was worth anything was Space Marine, which knocked the brutality, the setting and the overall feeling out of the park.

This? I have games on my mobile phone that has better graphics than this. Sigh.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> The game looking like something that came out 10 years ago though? Definitely.
> 
> Seriously, why can't we get a decent looking 40k game? The last one that was worth anything was Space Marine, which knocked the brutality, the setting and the overall feeling out of the park.
> 
> This? I have games on my mobile phone that has better graphics than this. Sigh.


Yeah, I totally agree. When Space Marine came out, I felt like FINALLY, here is a game that does the IP justice. Has not happened since. I played the Space Hulk game, and it's Space Hulk. Decent, but not really what I want.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

given the look of it, i'm not expecting it to be that much, we'll see.........


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> Depending on the price armageddon'it


Har! I gets it! :laugh:


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Warhammer 40k: Regicide might be what some of you guys are looking for, if you like playing chess :grin:.

http://www.warhammer40kregicide.com/

http://www.warhammer40kregicide.com/gallery?gallery=ork-weirdboy-animation-loop


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Myen'Tal said:


> Warhammer 40k: Regicide might be what some of you guys are looking for, if you like playing chess :grin:.
> 
> http://www.warhammer40kregicide.com/
> 
> http://www.warhammer40kregicide.com/gallery?gallery=ork-weirdboy-animation-loop


Yes, it looks pretty cool, but I'm not seeing many details about the game at this point. I'm also a horrible chess player, unfortunately. I suppose it would be a unique way of honing those skills, though. Browsing the gallery, every single character appears to be very serious about killing, which is pretty fitting for the universe. None of them look goofy or overdone.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

> Yes, it looks pretty cool, but I'm not seeing many details about the game at this point. I'm also a horrible chess player, unfortunately. I suppose it would be a unique way of honing those skills, though. Browsing the gallery, every single character appears to be very serious about killing, which is pretty fitting for the universe. None of them look goofy or overdone.


Yeah, Regicide was just revealed a month or two ago, so there isn't too much information about it yet. I don't think a release date has been given yet either. Still, it's something to keep track of as far as warhammer games go. I'm also not very good at chess, but I might try it anyway .


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like a shit Civ 5 mod.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Looks like a shit Civ 5 mod.


I wish I could disagree.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Looks like a shit Civ 5 mod.


looks closer to a good civ 4 mod to be fair :grin:

On a somewhat related note,
Mordheim looks pretty damned good.....


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I think it's playing to the nostalgia of the Panzer General generation.

And if it's like a fiver, then it's not the end of the world, is it? On the other hand, if they want more than, say, a tenner, they can fuck right off.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

30 bloody squid, 
no, I'm not fucking with you,
it's full price is £29.99 GBR...........


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> 30 bloody squid,
> no, I'm not fucking with you,
> it's full price is £29.99 GBR...........


I, just, what.....? :rofl:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Bindi Baji said:


> 30 bloody squid,
> no, I'm not fucking with you,
> it's full price is £29.99 GBR...........


You have got to be kidding me.

_*Checks their website*_

....


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Do they just bank on the fact that there are 40k fans who will drop an absurd amount of cash on something just because it's part of the franchise? I think so, yeah! That's crazy. I imagine that's about how much you guys pay for modern console games in the UK?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

venomlust said:


> Do they just bank on the fact that there are 40k fans who will drop an absurd amount of cash on something just because it's part of the franchise? I think so, yeah! That's crazy. I imagine that's about how much you guys pay for modern console games in the UK?


More like £40-50 depending on the title


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

When ever i hear the name of that game my mind always flashes back to Kentucky Fried Movie

watch?v=sm8txY989Iw&feature=youtu.be​
"You'll Be Scared Sh*tless!"


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

how about no.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> how about no.


----------



## salamandermax (Nov 26, 2014)

Iv played the last stand from dow 2 until recently, I played that rts Mark of chaos a while back, I liked the idea of space marine but it was too bugged up, looking forward to mordheim though


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

None of those screenshots look anything close to scale to something like DOW, which would have that price tag. Companies aim too high when they need to take a dose of realism.

Cut the price by half and you'd at least have us all (and the rest of the 40k base) investigating it.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I was expecting somewhere around £12 and thought to myself it's probably a bit high but i'll give it a go.
I almost pissed myself when I saw that price and as i'm not pregnant or even a woman this indicates it's probably not a realistic price.........


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Tawa said:


> More like £40-50 depending on the title


Well, that just sucks in general, but it's still overpriced!


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> The game looking like something that came out 10 years ago though? Definitely.
> 
> Seriously, why can't we get a decent looking 40k game? The last one that was worth anything was Space Marine, which knocked the brutality, the setting and the overall feeling out of the park.
> 
> This? I have games on my mobile phone that has better graphics than this. Sigh.


You do realize the graphic style means they can have more stuff happening on screen right? Don't like it go back to cod.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Reaper45 said:


> You do realize the graphic style means they can have more stuff happening on screen right? Don't like it go back to cod.


You do realize that there are games out there, with the same amount of things happening on the screen, that doesn't look like someones graduate project from '98?

And CoD? Please - Diablo 3 and Borderlands 2 all the way here, along with Dawn of War 2. I don't expect much, but I do expect a lot more than what is presented here for that pricetag.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Reaper45 said:


> You do realize the graphic style means they can have more stuff happening on screen right? Don't like it go back to cod.


Dude... Have you played Crysis? Dragon Age? Fuck, even Rome 2? Dawn of War 2, even the original Dawn of War look better than this.

Don't like it? Get in the bin.

Seriously, what the fuck is actually going on in the screens?










Look at flames on that megabolter - seriously, there's no AA at all. Looks like it's being played on a potato ffs.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Seriously, what the fuck is actually going on in the screens?


Starting from the top right we have some soldiers who are celebrating christmas by blacking up as zwarte piet, 
below them we have a dwarf titan,
slightly to the left we have a group of Orcs who are currently trapped in what appears to be toytown and another band of orcs who have been eating beans (hence the crater they now find themselves in)
the orcs also appear to have commandeered a go kart from a small child,
there are also some space marines who appear to be watching what is happening and little else


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Dude... Have you played Crysis? Dragon Age? Fuck, even Rome 2? Dawn of War 2, even the original Dawn of War look better than this.
> 
> Don't like it? Get in the bin.


I've played all of them, this game is basically panzer corps in space. Which as I recall was a fun game.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

And you've just equated "good" game to graphics.

Right, in the bin with you it is.

Meanwhile, it's actually on the steam sale right now - 25% off. 

But, while you're there, save your money on that, and pick up the Total War Master Collection for about £3 more, or for the same price as the full price game, pick up the TW Grand Master collection - http://store.steampowered.com/sub/18406/


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Vaz said:


> And you've just equated "good" game to graphics.
> 
> Right, in the bin with you it is.
> 
> ...


Care to point out where I ever said that?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

We're talking about graphics quality. You say it looks like X game, which is pretty good. Connect the dots. It doesn't matter what it looks like if the game is good, true, but that's not what we're talking about. It's the pixelated effects and shitty models.


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

In all fairness the game is pretty good, the movement and shooting could have been limited to the way the actual tabletop game is played (movement then shooting- as in the NDS WH40K game), but the graphics arent that bad. The still picture taken does not take into account the aminations when they are in full swing. The effects are what you would expect from this form of game. It won't have the same level of detail as the Space Marine game, but hey, thats funding for you.

I am one of those who bought it off steam, and I must say Im pretty impressed with it. Only £20.00 for the download. I do agree that the size comparison of the models is WAY off, but if it is based on a hexagraphic template then it is not that bad. 

It does remind me of the planteary empires campaign set, which if you are into that kind of thing, is ok.

You are able to upgrade the forces gradually, according to points you aquire by holding specific hexes on the map, and these points do carry over into the other missions. The choice of upgrade is VAST (especially the astra militarum vehicles). However, some of the weapons do outperform others, which you would expect it to be the other way round ( lasguns doing more damage then a demolisher cannon? WTF!?)

IMO I like this game. I have played it for a few hours and am pretty content with the game and its gameplay dynamic. A few tweaks (possibly bring in other A.M. forces preent on Armageddon) and limiting the movement as what you would expect for troops in the traditional game would be appreciated, It would also be better if the dimension issues were adjusted to represent their correct sizes in relation to other units on the map.

Overall I would probably give it 6.5/10. A few changes, possibly a patch to help adjust some issues with distance and movement/ shooting would bring the score up for me, but it does represent what would actually happen on a battelfield I guess


----------

